# Not the usual facial markings



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

So I worked with a Saddlebred a few years ago that didn't have a very typical facial marking. He had a blaze but he also had a white spot on his chin. It wasn't a very small one either. It was roughly an inch and a half in size. What would you call it? Is there a correct term for this kind of marking? And is it possible for a horse to have LP and paint markings?

Here's a picture of the spot. And no it wasn't connected to his blaze.










Sorry it's so big...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

So no one can help me?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm really curious too, and was hoping someone would reply! I will look it up in a few of my books and see what I can find 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

This is what I found: "lip markings are generally described by location... Such as "chin."" 

So, I guess you would just call it a white spot on his chin. Lol. Who woulda thought!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Gee, I don't know! I just thought there might've been a more official term for it. lol


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, apparently you had everyone stumped with this brain buster! I had to look it up because I thought the same thing you did. There MUST be a name for it! But I guess not 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think those are called milk-bucket markings.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

White lip i believe. I have a paint mare who has a white lip and thats what it says on her papers. And saddlebreds can come as pintos. I have one. So its not impossible that a saddlebred has a paint marking such as a white lip. Hope that helped.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I knew Saddlebreds could be pinto. I just didn't think he had an paint in him. But he could have some because I don't know much about his past, he was an auction pick-up. He just didn't appear to have any paint in him. He looks like a pure Saddlebred.

Don't critique his conformation they're just reference photos. Not too long after we picked him up.



























_*Disclaimer: I do know that he is too skinny, but he would not gain weight. We had him out in the pasture all day, and he had access to hay all day and got grain three times a day. He was regularly wormed. He just wouldn't put on weight.*_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

As long as they carry even a smidge it could still show. My girl is a solid paint and doesnt even have leg markings. Just a blaze and her lip.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My best guess is that she's carrying a minimally expressed splash gene. I'm not a color/genetics expert by any stretch of the imagination, so anyone feel free to correct me on that... She's marked almost exactly like my boy - fairly even-height socks all around, even blaze, and a white lower lip that isn't connected to the blaze. You can see Scout's in my Avatar. Minimally expressed splash is the closest that I could match to Scout's markings in my research, and that white blotch on the bottom lip is key, from what I've read. Blue eyes are supposedly another dead giveaway for splash gene - that's what I was initially trying to "explain;" his one blue eye... 

Also, from what I've researched on it, splash can express in big patterns, like paints and pintos, but can also appear in non-traditionally spotted breeds. Again, gene-genies correct me if I've mistaken or misunderstood something. Genetics and the fine minutiae of colors and patterns aren't my strong suit...


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I, too, have a solid Paint. She has one sock and a star and blaze. I have her sister, who is a full out tobiano. Genetics are certainly funny...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Tell me about it! Tawnys mom was a red roan overo and her father was a loud chestnut tobiano and she doesnt even have socks. x.X Shes a sorrel. A boring little sorrel. She's lucky she's such a good girl haha!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, my tibiano is a ditzy girly girl. Its literally like she's thinking "whateverrrr" all the time! But my solid, oh man! Rainy bug is what I call her, her name is Rain. If I was ever going to bring a horse in the house, she would be the one! She's so sweet and snuggly. Sweetest girl on the planet! There's been too many times that my husband has had to drag me out of the barn at night because I'm in her stall snuggling her and brushing her... So sweet. If there was a competition for the sweetest horse, she'd have A LOT of blue ribbons!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's just called a chin spot. :wink:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It wasn't on his lip though. It was only present on his chin. No part of the spot touched his bottom lip.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's still called a chin spot. It is a spot on his chin regardless of whether or not it is on/touching the lip.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

There's a palomino Arab/ASB Mare with the same thing... I always thought it was a sign of sabino...?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah...I call those chin spots too. You see them quite often on minimal white sabinos, splash and dominant whites.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

My POA mare is varnish/blanket and she has one of those spots on her chin too.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

That horse looks ALL Saddlebred, to me, and going by the other markings I would think the chin spot is from Sabino, of some form or another.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

As far as his weight... Maybe, if he's still struggling, have a vet give you something for ulcers.... One of my ASB mares is prone to them, and she did the same thing... Food in front of her (and her eating it) but never any weight gain. We did a Zantac treatment for diagnosis... Then worked on eliminating stresses from her life. She's been looking great all year (I've only had her two years.... The first was spent trying to figure her out as the weight would come up a bit, then dive...but otherwise didn't seem like an ulcer horse)

You boy looks lovely... They are such a cool breed. I own 4 now


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks. I don't work with him anymore, wish I still did. Despite his less than pleasant disposition I fell in love with him and the breed in general. He was so willing to learn! Once he figured something out he was great. His owner took him back home after I was done working with him. Very long story. Too long to get into here. So hopefully his pasture life is stress free, if it was ulcers. The vet did a lot of blood work on him. She was puzzled.


----------

